# Red Belly Growth Rate?



## williammcginnis

Generally speaking, about how many inches in length would a red belly reach in 6 months, one year, 18 months, 2 years, etc? I have four reds (each 4 inches in length) in my 75 gallon, and I'd like to know how long they can live in there comfortably until I'll need to upgrade.


----------



## Pnewb

why would u upgrade a 75 i u have only 4 Ps?
75 is enough


----------



## kelrx8

I Agree should be sufficent


----------



## williammcginnis

Won't it start getting a little cramped once they get bigger? like 9"+? How many years will it take 4 inches to reach around 9 inches?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

growing rate! depending how big is your tank, how many time you do water change, how often you feed them, and how much room they have in the tank.


----------



## Blue

they'll probably get to 7" in about 6-7 months with proper husbandry.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

could hit up to 9-10 inches in 2 years. 6 inches in about 6 months to a year.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

Yes it will have to be ultimately upgraded, especially if you want pleanty of room for your P's but I wouldn't think it should be aproblem for at least a year or so


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

IMO growth rate depends on many many factors: genes (the individual), water conditions (filtration + water changes, no nitrates, enough oxigen), feeding (varied diet, enough food), exercise (tank current), water temp (related to fish metabolism), tank space (related to water quality), general health (no illness, parasites...)…so you never really know... with proper care they should get over 8" in less than a year but it will take a few years until they get over 11"... then you have enough time to upgrade...:nod: !


----------



## sprfunk

agree


----------

